# e34 ipod integration?



## billygoat777 (Dec 24, 2007)

hey guys i see all of these ipod integration kits, and i was wondering if there were any made for the e34 535i? also i would like to know if it would be cheaper to just buy a new head unit that just has an auxiliary input but i heard that bmw made it hard for installing an aftermarket head unit, so that makes it super expensive?


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

Your best bet is going to be a CD43 and then grabbing one of Tom's Radio Interface kits. We should have some CD43's here very soon. Within 2 weeks.

Alternatively a nice aftermarket deck might serve a good purpose for you also.


----------



## billygoat777 (Dec 24, 2007)

so i have heard that it is not easy to put in an aftermarket head unit because of bmws amps and such, is this true?
also where could i buy one of those CD43/ ipod kit and how much would it be for both?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

billygoat777 said:


> so i have heard that it is not easy to put in an aftermarket head unit because of bmws amps and such, is this true?
> also where could i buy one of those CD43/ ipod kit and how much would it be for both?


CD43s can be easily found on eBay, or if BSW is offering them - go there. We'll get you the iPod kit when you're ready.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2006)

billygoat777 said:


> so i have heard that it is not easy to put in an aftermarket head unit because of bmws amps and such, is this true?
> also where could i buy one of those CD43/ ipod kit and how much would it be for both?


Depends on the year. Some early model e34's still had the common ground e28/e30 style audio system.

The late model has a radio harness ALA the e36.


----------



## rhfleet22 (Apr 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Depends on the year. Some early model e34's still had the common ground e28/e30 style audio system.
> 
> The late model has a radio harness ALA the e36.


Would the CD43 work for a 1995 525i?


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

rhfleet22 said:


> Would the CD43 work for a 1995 525i?


Yes - we even have specific harness to make the install 100% plug and play depending if you have a 2 or 4-channel system.


----------

